# Joey 9/7/19



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Went up to TK this morning and fished around the barges. A lot of fish around but only one big one. Lisa put one in the boat that was 41lbs. My Biggest was just over 10lbs. Everything else was eating size. We let em all go so they can keep growing.
Thank you Jesus for another wonderful day.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DANG!!!! Good job Lisa!!! 



_"I got ya on video, so don't take yur shurt off or anything" Okaay. _HAHAHA


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

That's the way you do it right there. One tip though, push out on that belly. It adds 20 lbs to the fish!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Joey, Lisa has been kickin your butt!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Joey, Lisa has been kickin your butt!


Yep. Seems to be a trend. Think I need to swap sides.

Thanks guys


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good'un !


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Getting close to that 50# mark*

Big shad! Do u cast net them yourself or is there a commercial source?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

graceman9 said:


> Big shad! Do u cast net them yourself or is there a commercial source?


We always catch em that morning. Cast net.

There are commercial sources but shad don’t do well when frozen. If you have to resort to frozen bait I would say buy some vacuum sealed skipjack. They do much better with the freezing process.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Watching Lisa fight that fish... no high-sticking, lots of patience, take what the fish gives her... ain't her first rodeo. Fine trophy blue, Joey.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Watching Lisa fight that fish... no high-sticking, lots of patience, take what the fish gives her... ain't her first rodeo. Fine trophy blue, Joey.


Thanks buddy. She does a great job for sure.


----------

